# Artsfest, Birmingham, highlights



## miss direct (Aug 31, 2007)

For once I'm going to get over to Arts Fest..the only one I've ever been to was the very first one, in 1998!

Does anyone know what the highlights are?


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 31, 2007)

giz some info. when is it? where is it?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 31, 2007)

no idea, i think there's a website with the programme on it  

i might be going, if i'm not too wrecked from the night before


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2007)

theres a thread in music  and a group of us going (alledgedly  see baldrick above)

herbsman - its based normally around 9ish stages in the centre of the town, each act has about 20-30mins tops so if you don't like them they don't last long 

its all free, weekend of 14-16th sept 

as for highlights, the propgramme is published on their website closer to the time, don't think its on yet 

x


----------



## miss direct (Aug 31, 2007)

It's the weekend  14 - 16 September. Tis the biggest free arts festival in the country. 

www.artsfest.org.uk

There is a website but it doesn't work properly on my work computer and thought maybe some people would have recommendations


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2007)

no recommendations till the programme is out  it changes every year


----------



## baldrick (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah, just had a look - the programme isn't on yet.

but the Luminarium in centenary square sounds fab  we've got to go and have a stumble round it* 

the rest of the highlights don't sound that great  though the bands on the friday night could be good, misty's big adventure, mexicolas etc.

*if we're in a fit state


----------



## longdog (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a great lack of memories of Artsfest in 2005, or was it 2004?  

I can remember getting a one liter bottle of lemonade from M&S, drinking half of it and topping it up with vodka but after that it becomes a bit of a blur


----------



## Kidda (Sep 2, 2007)

was that the year you passed out infront of the door so me and baldrick had great difficulty trying to escape to the squat for a kip because there was a man talking about anal sex with bees


----------



## longdog (Sep 2, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> was that the year you passed out infront of the door so me and baldrick had great difficulty trying to escape to the squat for a kip because there was a man talking about anal sex with bees



Probably.

Hard to say, I would've been unconscious by then


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> was that the year you passed out infront of the door so me and baldrick had great difficulty trying to escape to the squat for a kip because there was a man talking about anal sex with bees



yep, and in fact, the bloke who was one half of that conversation is now on here, DaRealSpoon  although we were talking about this the other week and he has no recollection of it either  I think everyone had just done too much :


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2007)

> Blast will evoke a powerful echo of the area’s history, using sound, light and fire.... *Central to the event will be a Steam Whistle Orchestra and a Large Hot Pipe Organ*



We are sooooo going to this


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 3, 2007)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 3, 2007)

It certainly does! Even if we don't make it to DBNB, I shall drag Mr K across to Brum for a bit of large hot pipe action


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2007)

So:

Friday evening - DBNB
Sat daytime - play in the "luminarium" / random acts around town
Sat evening, part I - "Hot Pipe Action"
Sat evening, part II - Atomic Jam



We iz the hardcorz


----------



## baldrick (Sep 3, 2007)

^
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha  

if it's raining on saturday, i'm probably not even going to bother with artsfest.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> if it's raining on saturday, i'm probably not even going to bother with artsfest.


Lightweight


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> So:
> 
> Friday evening - DBNB
> Sat daytime - play in the "luminarium" / random acts around town
> ...


jesus you're holding on to this like your life depends on it

you won't make it to atomic jam, you know you won't, look at the state of your hangover on saturday just gone


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> you won't make it to atomic jam, you know you won't, look at the state of your hangover on saturday just gone


I've concluded that the main reason my head hurt so much was the fact that it had a door kicked into it


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2007)

yes, nothing to do with the hangover was it

such a big bump that there was no lump or bruise?

yes dear, you're not a lightweight are you


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> such a big bump that there was no lump


There was actually


----------



## moomoo (Sep 7, 2007)

_Blast will evoke a powerful echo of the area’s history, using sound, light and fire.... Central to the event will be a Steam Whistle Orchestra and a Large Hot Pipe Organ_


Is this the highlight of the weekend?  

I was going to sell it to the children as a wicked day out!


----------



## MooChild (Sep 7, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I've concluded that the main reason my head hurt so much was the fact that it had a door kicked into it



*cough* lightweight


----------



## JTG (Sep 7, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> I have a great lack of memories of Artsfest in 2005, or was it 2004?
> 
> I can remember getting a one liter bottle of lemonade from M&S, drinking half of it and topping it up with vodka but after that it becomes a bit of a blur



must have been 2004 'cos I was at 2005 and you weren't


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 8, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> _Blast will evoke a powerful echo of the area’s history, using sound, light and fire.... Central to the event will be a Steam Whistle Orchestra and a Large Hot Pipe Organ_
> 
> 
> Is this the highlight of the weekend?
> ...


Having met your lads I can say they will bloody love it - very loud noises and fire.  What more do you need?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 8, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Having met your lads I can say they will bloody love it - very loud noises and fire.  What more do you need?




Paracetamol?


----------

